# Closed)   Meteor shower, free stuff



## Whohaw (Jun 5, 2020)

Closed,Thanks for stopping by.  
Meteor shower tonight, lots of stuff on the ground to take!
Come make wishes and fill your pockets. Oh, and Celeste is here too! Just ask where and I'll led.
Ing Becky. In purple.
No entry fee!
Tip welcome, Not necessary!
Going to try 6 at a time.
Replay to post, I'll DM you a DODO Code.
Exit by way of airport Please.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Jun 5, 2020)

May I come? ^_^


----------



## Anblick (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh can I please come on over?


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo  I would Love to visit!


----------



## anneek (Jun 5, 2020)

id love to come!


----------



## nenemona (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd love to come ! ^^


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Jun 5, 2020)

If there's any room left, I'd love to stop by!


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 5, 2020)

May I come over if there is space?


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi ! Would love to visit if your are still open ^.^


----------



## wilky (Jun 5, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Meteor shower tonight, lots of stuff on the ground to take!
> Come make wishes and fill your pockets. Oh, and Celeste is here too! Just ask where and I'll led.
> Ing Becky. In purple.
> No entry fee!
> ...


I would love to stop by!


----------



## salem.bells (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello I'd like to stop by if possible


----------



## kookey (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi! I’d be interested if you are still accepting people


----------



## acnhnik (Jun 6, 2020)

are you still open? would love to visit


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi I’d like to come


----------



## atlantisblue9 (Jun 6, 2020)

I would love to come over if your still open.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jun 6, 2020)

If you are still open I'd love to be there!


----------



## rondz (Jun 6, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## elphieluvr (Jun 6, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 6, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still going


----------



## dreamcrossing (Jun 6, 2020)

hi are you still open? i'd love to visit!


----------

